# Systemupgrade (paar Meinungen wären nett. Ryzen 3700X + RTX 2080 + evtl. RAM, SSD und PSU)



## Neawoulf (9. August 2019)

*Systemupgrade (paar Meinungen wären nett. Ryzen 3700X + RTX 2080 + evtl. RAM, SSD und PSU)*

Hallo zusammen!

In den nächsten drei bis vier Wochen ist bei mir wohl wieder Upgrade-Zeit angesagt. Konkret möchte ich auf jeden Fall CPU und GPU tauschen, evtl. kommt auch ne SSD, ein Netzteil und etwas RAM dazu.

Aktuell habe ich:
- AMD Ryzen 1600X
- Asus Prime B350 Plus
- G.Skill Ripjaw V 16GB 3200 @2800 (ab 3000 wird das System instabil, liegt wohl am Mainboard)
- Be Quiet Straight Power E9 600 Watt (ca. 5 oder 6 Jahre alt)

Haben möchte ich:
- AMD Ryzen 3700X
- Mainboard bleibt zu 99% drin. Mit Bios Update wird Ryzen 3000 definitiv unterstützt.
- evtl. 16 GB vom gleichen RAM nachrüsten
- evtl. Fractal Design Ion+ Platinum - 660W (weil lange Garantie und auf jeden Fall zukunftssicher, das E9 hat jetzt schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel)
- evtl. eine zweite SSD mit 1 TB zum Zocken (aktuell hab ich 500 GB SSD für's System und 'n paar Spiele und Programme, 2 TB HDD für den Rest), evtl. 1000GB Samsung 970 Evo Plus M.2?

Und der große Punkt: GPU. Ich habe lange gezögert. Die aktuelle 1070 ist bereits weit länger drin, als geplant, weil mit das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis der starken Karten aktuell nicht passt. Meiner Meinung nach sind alle Karten ab RTX 2070 aufwärts 100 EUR zu teuer. Aber da ich nicht die Hoffnung habe, dass sich daran so schnell massiv etwas ändern wird und die GTX 1070 langsam wirklich in die Jahre kommt und bei manchen Spielen nicht mehr reicht, muss halt doch was anderes her. Und bevor ich halbe Sachen mache: Ich denke, es wird ne RTX 2080 werden, evtl. ne Super, wenn der Preis stimmt. 
Die Frage ist: Welche RTX 2080 (Super)? Lautstärke ist mir nicht so wichtig, da ich beim Zocken Kopfhörer trage, gute Kühlung ist mir aber wichtig. Zuverlässig sollte das Ding auch sein und natürlich in jeder Lebenslage stabil laufen. Wasserkühlung will ich aus Prinzip nicht haben, Preis sollte möglichst unter 700 EUR bleiben.

Hab ich irgendwas übersehen? Macht der PSU-Tausch Sinn oder kann ich ein ca. 6 Jahre altes Netzteil auch weiterhin problemlos nutzen? Wird der RAM-Takt ausschließlich durch das Mainboard oder auch durch die CPU limitiert, so dass ich nach dem CPU Upgrade mit dem gleichen Mainboard evtl. die vollen 3200 Mhz nutzen kann? Falls nicht würde ich erstmal bei 16 GB bleiben und irgendwann auch das Mainboard tauschen.

Noch ein wichtiger Punkt: Da ich das Mainboard behalte sollte es mit der Windows Aktivierung keine Probleme geben, oder? Neue Windows Installation (immer so viel Arbeit die ganzen Programme usw. einzurichten) sollte auch nicht nötig sein?

Das wäre, denke ich, alles was mir so an Fragen und Gedanken durch den Kopf geht. Wichtige Fragen unterstreiche ich mal.


----------



## Herbboy (9. August 2019)

Wieso möchtest du einen 3700X? Machst Du Dinge, in denen Multicore extrem wichtig ist, Zb Gaming UND gleichzeitig Streaming? Wenn nein, dann wäre nämlich der Ryzen 5 3600 so gut wie gleichstark, kostet aber nur 210 Euro. Der ist in Games schneller als ein Ryzen 7 2700X.


Das Netzteil reicht noch locker. Ein neues wäre halt vermutlich effizienter, da ein Netzteil im Laufe der Jahre sich etwas "abnutzt". Aber das wird nicht viel ausmachen.

RAM: Mit meinem B450-Board laufen 3200MHz problemlos mit meinem Ryzen 5 3600. Die neuen Ryzen haben "nativ" eine Schnittstelle für 3200 - vlt läuft Dein RAM danach mit dem neuen BIOS und der neuen CPU dann stabil bei 3200? Was ich mich frage: wozu 16GB oben drauf? Brauchst du mehr als 16GB?

Windows: Du solltest die Lizenz an einen Microsoft-Account binden, das wird in den Optionen von Windows dann auch bestätigt. Dann sollte es keine Probleme geben. Bei mir gab es trotzdem welche, aber ich hatte davor ein Intel-System - als ich noch die ganz alte Win7-Lizenz fand und eingab, hat es aber geklappt.


Graka: schwer zu sagen....  aber wieso muss die Kühlung besonders gut sein? bzw anders gesagt: ich wüsste jetzt nicht, dass es bei einem Modell wegen der Kühlung zu Problemen kommt wie zB Runtertakten oder so.


----------



## Neawoulf (9. August 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wieso möchtest du einen 3700X? Machst Du Dinge, in denen Multicore extrem wichtig ist, Zb Gaming UND gleichzeitig Streaming? Wenn nein, dann wäre nämlich der Ryzen 5 3600 so gut wie gleichstark, kostet aber nur 210 Euro. Der ist in Games schneller als ein Ryzen 7 2700X.
> 
> 
> Das Netzteil reicht noch locker. Ein neues wäre halt vermutlich effizienter, da ein Netzteil im Laufe der Jahre sich etwas "abnutzt". Aber das wird nicht viel ausmachen.
> ...




Den 8-Kerner möchte ich vor allem haben, weil ich viel mit Flug- und Rennsimulationen mache, die ohnehin schon recht CPU-lastig sind und gleichzeitig noch VR Software und ab und zu OBS und CrewChief (kleines Programm, das in Rennsimulationen Infos zum Rennverlauf usw. liefert) nebenher laufen habe, die eben auch gerne den einen oder anderen Kern haben möchten. Auf 100 EUR mehr oder weniger kommt es mir da auch nicht an. Wobei ich bei der neuen Ryzen Generation eigentlich eher auf die bessere Singlethread-Performance scharf bin.

Was die RAM Sache angeht: Auch hier wieder Flugsimulationen. In den meisten Fällen reichen bei Sachen wie X-Plane, DCS usw. 16 GB Ram gerade noch aus, aber in manchen Fällen werden die dann doch knapp. Ist erstmal kein Must Have, aber wäre halt nett und kostet auch kein Vermögen mehr. Ob die 3200 Mhz dann gehen werde ich dann wohl ausprobieren müssen. Vor dem Umbau ist eh wieder ein Bios Update fällig, evtl. ändert das ja auch was.  Und wer weiß, was der neue MS Flight Simulator, der vor ein paar Monaten angekündigt wurde, sich so an RAM und Kernen genehmigt? Aber RAM ist erstmal nur ne Option, evtl. lasse ich den weg und rüste später nach.

Gute Kühlung bei der Grafikkarte möchte ich für den Fall haben, dass irgendwann doch ein wenig Übertaktung nötig ist. Aktuell bin ich vor allem bei Assetto Corsa Competizione ziemlich am fluchen, weil das echt viel Leistung zieht wenn ich mit vielen Autos und evtl. noch bei Nacht und Regen auf der Rennstrecke bin. Ich hatte auch schon über eine 2070 Super nachgedacht, aber gerade für VR möchte ich dann jedes Prozent Leistung haben, das irgendwie geht. Gerade bei VR ist der Unterschied zwischen 88 fps und 90 fps massiv, weil bei allem unter 90 fps auf 45 fps mit Bewegungsglättung limitiert wird. Mit der Oculus Rift mag die Leistung aktuell noch nicht ganz so wichtig sein (trotzdem schnauft die 1070 oft aus den letzten Löchern, so dass ich häufig nur die 45 fps habe), aber evtl. werde ich mir im Winter oder Anfang 2020 ne Valve Index mit höherer Auflösung kaufen. Da möchte ich so wenig Kompromisse wie möglich machen, ne 2080 Ti ist mir allerdings doch zu teuer. Gleichzeitig möchte ich aber auch keine Grafikkarte haben, die von Haus aus schon so am Limit läuft, dass ich die noch runtertakten muss, damit die stabil läuft. Das Problem hatte ich vor einigen Jahren mit ner GTX 570 oder GTX 780. Die lief absolut nicht rund, wenn es mal wärmer war im Sommer. Leider weiß ich nicht mehr, von welcher Firma die war. Könnte EVGA gewesen sein, bin mir aber nicht sicher.

Ich denke, das Netzteil werde ich dann erstmal von der Liste streichen, mir aber für die Zukunft merken, wenn ich doch mal ein neues brauche. Ich weiß halt nie genau, was so ein Netzteil über die Jahre an Zuverlässigkeit und Leistung verliert. Immerhin sollte man die Dinger auch nicht einfach aufschrauben und entstauben.

Windows ist auf jeden Fall an dem MS Account gebunden, trotzdem machen mich größere Hardwarewechsel immer nervös, was das angeht. Dafür, dass Microsoft immer so kundenfreundlich tut, ist dieser ganze Mist mit den Aktivierungen echt intransparent. Allerdings hab ich damals ne volle Win10 Lizenz gekauft, kein Upgrade von Win7/8. Keine Ahnung, ob das nen Unterschied macht.


----------



## Herbboy (9. August 2019)

Beim RAM ist die Frage, ob wirklich die fast 16GB "nötig" sind, die sich die Games "genehmigen", oder ob sie lediglich das RAM fast voll machen WEIL ja genug da ist. D.h. es kann gut sein, dass bei 32GB zwar dann auch mehr als 16GB "befüllt" werden, weil ja genug da ist, es aber für die Performance keinen Unterschied macht. 

Und die Grafikkarte: es gibt ja auch bereits übertaktete Versionen - sofern du eine Karte mit 2-3 Lüftern nimmst, sollte OC kein Thema sein. Viele Karten gibt es auch mit der gleichen Kühlung als Modell mit und ohne OC. Das mit OC kannst du dann natürlich nicht noch viel weiter übertakten. Eine gute 2080 Super wird nicht drin sein unter 700 Euro. Bei der 2080 wäre zb die hier ab Werk schon ordentlich übertaktet: https://geizhals.de/palit-geforce-rtx-2080-gamerock-premium-ne62080h20p2-1040g-a1893405.html?hloc=de    und von MSI gibt es eine Sea Hawk, die hat zusätzlich ein Wasserkühlungsmodul - das kannst du zB statt des hinteren Gehäuselüfters montieren, und der Lüfter der WaKü ist dann gleichzeitig der Gehäuselüfter. https://geizhals.de/msi-geforce-rtx-2080-sea-hawk-x-v372-008r-a1887265.html?hloc=de 


Zur Lizenz: Mit einer vollen Win 10-Lizenz und Account sollte das echt kein Thema sein. Erst recht nicht, wenn du nicht das ganze Board wechselst.


----------



## Neawoulf (9. August 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Beim RAM ist die Frage, ob wirklich die fast 16GB "nötig" sind, die sich die Games "genehmigen", oder ob sie lediglich das RAM fast voll machen WEIL ja genug da ist. D.h. es kann gut sein, dass bei 32GB zwar dann auch mehr als 16GB "befüllt" werden, weil ja genug da ist, es aber für die Performance keinen Unterschied macht.
> 
> Und die Grafikkarte: es gibt ja auch bereits übertaktete Versionen - sofern du eine Karte mit 2-3 Lüftern nimmst, sollte OC kein Thema sein. Viele Karten gibt es auch mit der gleichen Kühlung als Modell mit und ohne OC. Das mit OC kannst du dann natürlich nicht noch viel weiter übertakten. Eine gute 2080 Super wird nicht drin sein unter 700 Euro. Bei der 2080 wäre zb die hier ab Werk schon ordentlich übertaktet: https://geizhals.de/palit-geforce-rtx-2080-gamerock-premium-ne62080h20p2-1040g-a1893405.html?hloc=de    und von MSI gibt es eine Sea Hawk, die hat zusätzlich ein Wasserkühlungsmodul - das kannst du zB statt des hinteren Gehäuselüfters montieren, und der Lüfter der WaKü ist dann gleichzeitig der Gehäuselüfter. https://geizhals.de/msi-geforce-rtx-2080-sea-hawk-x-v372-008r-a1887265.html?hloc=de
> 
> ...



Beim Speicher werden die 16 GB in den meisten Fällen wohl auch weiterhin reichen. Allerdings gibt es für X-Plane 11 hochauflösende Sceneriepakete, die tatsächlich mehr brauchen. Auch DCS World soll bei vollgepackten Missionen wohl von mehr RAM profitieren, allerdings fliege ich meistens eher für mich und genieße die Landschaft, anstatt mir mit 100 anderen Flugzeugen den Luftraum zu teilen. Daher ist die Frage: Werde ich persönlich diese Dinge nutzen? Ich weiß es halt nicht und auch nicht, was in Zukunft noch so kommt. Ich denke, die Speicherfrage werde ich spontan entscheiden, wenn ich die Komponenten bestelle und die Zahl neben dem Warenkorb sehe. Gerade CPU/Mainboard/Speichergeschichten möchte ich eigentlich immer so lange wie möglich nutzen und überspringe da auch gern mal ein paar Generationen. Vor dem aktuellen Ryzen 1600X hatte ich z. B. noch nen alten i5 2500k. Mit dem Ryzen war ich allerdings nie so 100%ig zufrieden in Sachen Singlecore-Leistung, daher muss es halt jetzt "schon" ein Upgrade mit nur einer halben übersprungenen Generation sein. Und ich hoffe, den 3700X werde ich sehr viel länger nutzen können, als den 1600X, Speicher und Mainboard eingeschlossen.

Ich muss sagen: Die Sea Hawk sieht für nen Preis unter 700 EUR schon echt nicht verkehrt aus ... aber ich hab da diese totale Abneigung gegen Wasserkühlung. Eine undichte Stelle im Gehäuse und im Zweifel ist das System Toast. Ich denke, ich bleibe da doch lieber bei der guten alten Luftkühlung. Die Palit sieht nicht schlecht aus, setze ich mir mal aus die Evtl.-Liste.

Ich hoffe da einfach mal, dass Windows sich das alles problemlos gefallen lässt. Solange ich "nur" CPU und GPU tausche wird sicherlich erstmal auch keine Windows-Neuinstallation nötig sein, oder? Ich bin nämlich faul und hasse solche Sachen. Bei der letzten Neuinstallation von Windows 10 letztes Jahr hab ich ne halbe Woche dafür gebraucht. Nicht für die Neuinstallation an sich, sondern vor allem für die Vorbereitungen in Form von Sichern von Spielständen, Einstellungen, Listen und Screenshots machen, was danach wo hingehört und wie eingestellt war, Programme und Tools runterladen, die danach wieder installiert werden müssen usw. Was sowas angeht bin ich wie 'n alter Opa: Alles muss danach so aussehen und funktionieren, wie vorher


----------



## Herbboy (10. August 2019)

Ich habe von einer All-in-One-Wasserkühlung wie bei der Sea Hawk noch nie gehört, dass sie undicht wird. Hinzu kommt, dass da ja kein leitendes Wasser drin ist. Selbst wenn Wasser rauskommt, müsste man EXTREM viel Pech haben, damit es irgendwo hintropft, wo bestimmte Schmutzrückstände das Wasser dann doch leitend machen UND ein Kurzschluss entsteht, der nicht nur den PC abstürzen lässt, sondern wirklich etwas beschädigt. 

Ohne Boardwechsel ist keine WIn-Install nötig, und selbst mit Boardwechsel geht es mittlerweile in 99% der Fälle problemlos. Falls Du aber noch keine SSD hast, würde ich die dringend empfehlen, das macht extrem viel aus. Dann wäre eine Neuinstallation nötig. Was ich nicht verstehe ich der Aufwand vorher, den du betreibst. Welche Listen und Screenshots? ^^  Mit nem neuen System "musst" du ja zudem sowieso neue Einstellungen treffen, bzw. du kannst sie treffen, weil der PC ja stärker ist.


----------



## Neawoulf (10. August 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich habe von einer All-in-One-Wasserkühlung wie bei der Sea Hawk noch nie gehört, dass sie undicht wird. Hinzu kommt, dass da ja kein leitendes Wasser drin ist. Selbst wenn Wasser rauskommt, müsste man EXTREM viel Pech haben, damit es irgendwo hintropft, wo bestimmte Schmutzrückstände das Wasser dann doch leitend machen UND ein Kurzschluss entsteht, der nicht nur den PC abstürzen lässt, sondern wirklich etwas beschädigt.
> 
> Ohne Boardwechsel ist keine WIn-Install nötig, und selbst mit Boardwechsel geht es mittlerweile in 99% der Fälle problemlos. Falls Du aber noch keine SSD hast, würde ich die dringend empfehlen, das macht extrem viel aus. Dann wäre eine Neuinstallation nötig. Was ich nicht verstehe ich der Aufwand vorher, den du betreibst. Welche Listen und Screenshots? ^^  Mit nem neuen System "musst" du ja zudem sowieso neue Einstellungen treffen, bzw. du kannst sie treffen, weil der PC ja stärker ist.



Trotzdem bin ich beim Thema Wasserkühlung eher skeptisch. Ich bleibe da lieber bei Luft.

Ne 500 GB SSD für's Windows System und ein paar wichtige Programme und Spiele hab ich ja. Nur ist die halt ständig voll und unwichtigere Sachen kommen dann auf ne 2 TB Platte, die eben auch nicht unendlich Platz liefert. Von daher ist ne dritte Platte auf lange Sicht unausweichlich, hab mir aber überlegt, dass ich die zweite SSD trotzdem erstmal weglasse. Insgesamt werde ich wohl vorerst RAM, SSD und PSU von der Liste streichen. Ich hab mein Budget zwar nicht allzu knapp kalkuliert, aber GPU, CPU und später ein neues VR Headset haben erstmal Priorität. Der Kram wird so schon teuer genug.

Zum Aufwand: Ich bin halt Gewohnheitstier und mache mir vorher Listen, welche Programme, Tools, Treiber usw. ich brauche (und lade die ggfs. vorher auch schon runter) wenn ich das System neu installiert habe. Screenshots und Photos mache ich z. B. von Sachen wie Einstellungen, BIOS Settings, davon, welches USB-Gerät (von denen ich echt viele habe wegen diverser Sim- und VR-Hardware) an welchem Anschluss angestöpselt war (einige Spiele sind da empfindlich und setzen sämtliche Einstellungen zurück, wenn sich  da was ändert). Dann werden eben noch Spielstände von der Systemplatte gesichert ... all solcher Kram halt. Bis ich alles wichtige gefunden und gesichert habe, braucht es halt zwei oder drei Abende. Wirklich kritische und langfristig wichtige Daten, wie Dokumente usw. sichere ich mir regelmäßig als Backup auf ner externen Platte und auf dem Laptop, aber Programmeinstellungen, Spielstände, Installationsdateien usw. fressen halt doch Platz und sind auch schnell veraltet. Da macht ein langfristiges Backup einfach keinen Sinn und frisst nur unnötig Platz.

*edit*

Und ich denke jetzt tatsächlich darüber nach, ob ich mir nicht doch die wassergekühlte RTX 2080 gönnen soll ...


----------



## Neawoulf (14. August 2019)

Kleines Update mit Abschluss:

Ich habe jetzt meine Kompenten bestellt und es ist folgendes Paket geworden:

- Ryzen 3600 (hab dann doch vom 8-Kerner Abstand genommen da zu wenig Vorteil für zu viel Aufpreis)
- Samsung 970 1TB M.2 SSD
- MSI RTX 2080 X Trio

Nicht ganz billig, aber was soll's. Ich denke, damit werde ich erstmal ne Weile auskommen und ein neues VR-Headset muss ohnehin erstmal warten, da sowohl Rift S als auch Valve Index technische Probleme haben, die erstmal gelöst werden müssen. RAM lasse ich erstmal weg da zu wenig Nutzen und lässt sich immer schnell mal nachrüsten falls nötig.


----------



## Herbboy (14. August 2019)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Kleines Update mit Abschluss:
> 
> Ich habe jetzt meine Kompenten bestellt und es ist folgendes Paket geworden:
> 
> ...



Passt ja alles gut. Bei der SSD hättest du vermutlich 20-30€ sparen können, da bietet die Konkurrenz ähnlich schnelle Modelle für weniger Geld.


----------



## Neawoulf (14. August 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Passt ja alles gut. Bei der SSD hättest du vermutlich 20-30€ sparen können, da bietet die Konkurrenz ähnlich schnelle Modelle für weniger Geld.



Mag sein, aber bei ner 700 EUR Grafikkarte kommt es mir auf ein paar Euro mehr oder weniger bei der SSD auch nicht an und mit Samsung hatte ich bisher immer gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Nen kleinen Rabatt konnte ich mir auch noch sichern, von daher passt's schon. Und bei der CPU hab ich dann ja auch ca. 100 EUR ggü. dem 3700X gespart. 

Immerhin kam das ganze Upgrade über ein Jahr später als geplant, da kann auch auch mal ein paar Euro mehr für ne Grafikkarte auf den Tisch legen, auch wenn ich immer noch der Meinung bin, dass die RTX Karten einfach zu teuer sind für das was sie leisten. 400 EUR für nen 2070 Super, 600 EUR für ne 2080 Super und 800 EUR für ne 2080 Ti fänd ich fair, aber leider darf ich mir ja keine Preise aussuchen.

Danke nochmal für die Tipps und Ideen zum System.


----------



## Herbboy (14. August 2019)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Mag sein, aber bei ner 700 EUR Grafikkarte kommt es mir auf ein paar Euro mehr oder weniger bei der SSD auch nicht an und mit Samsung hatte ich bisher immer gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Nen kleinen Rabatt konnte ich mir auch noch sichern, von daher passt's schon. Und bei der CPU hab ich dann ja auch ca. 100 EUR ggü. dem 3700X gespart.
> 
> Immerhin kam das ganze Upgrade über ein Jahr später als geplant, da kann auch auch mal ein paar Euro mehr für ne Grafikkarte auf den Tisch legen, auch wenn ich immer noch der Meinung bin, dass die RTX Karten einfach zu teuer sind für das was sie leisten. 400 EUR für nen 2070 Super, 600 EUR für ne 2080 Super und 800 EUR für ne 2080 Ti fänd ich fair, aber leider darf ich mir ja keine Preise aussuchen.
> 
> Danke nochmal für die Tipps und Ideen zum System.



Eine andere Frage wäre noch gewesen, ob nicht eine AMD RX 5700 XT gereicht hätte. Bei Full-HD ist die RTX 2080 nur 15-16% schneller, kostet aber 35% mehr bezogen auf die erste erhältliche Custom-5700 XT (470 Euro) und die billigste 2080 (640 Euro).

Wenn du in WQHD oder höher spielst, wird der Leistungsabstand etwas höher.


----------



## Neawoulf (14. August 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Eine andere Frage wäre noch gewesen, ob nicht eine AMD RX 5700 XT gereicht hätte. Bei Full-HD ist die RTX 2080 nur 15-16% schneller, kostet aber 35% mehr bezogen auf die erste erhältliche Custom-5700 XT (470 Euro) und die billigste 2080 (640 Euro).
> 
> Wenn du in WQHD oder höher spielst, wird der Leistungsabstand etwas höher.



Es geht mir in erster Linie um Flug- und Rennsimulationen in VR und da ist in vielen Fällen halt selbst ne 2080 Ti mit nem übertakteten Intel i9 noch überfordert. Über ne RX 5700 XT hab ich kurz nachgedacht, aber ich glaube nicht, dass die für volle 90 fps z. B. in Assetto Corsa Competizione gereicht hätte, das schon echt extrem hardwarehungrig ist, wenn man Rennen bei Nacht, Regen und vielen Fahrzeugen fährt und ein wenig Supersampling nutzt (was bei der miesen temporären Kantenglättung der Unreal Engine auf jeden Fall nötig ist). 

Hätte AMD zusammen mit der RX 5700 XT noch ne RX 5800 XT als 2080-Konkurrent rausgebracht oder zumindest angekündigt, dann hätte ich evtl. noch gewartet, aber wie ich weiter oben schon schrieb: Ich wollte eigentlich schon zum Release der RTX-Karten vor ca. einem Jahr auf Intel und RTX 2080 wechseln, war mir damals aber noch zu teuer. AMD mit der 3000er Reihe kam mir hier mit Preis/Leistung entgegen, so dass ich ein paar Euro mehr für ne Grafikkarte auf den Tisch legen kann. Irgendwann muss das Warten auch mal vorbei sein und gerade das oben genannte Assetto Corsa Competizione ist mit meiner aktuellen Hardware in VR schon nah an der Unspielbarkeit, selbst mit stark reduzierten Grafikdetails.


----------



## Herbboy (14. August 2019)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Es geht mir in erster Linie um Flug- und Rennsimulationen in VR und da ist in vielen Fällen halt selbst ne 2080 Ti mit nem übertakteten Intel i9 noch überfordert. Über ne RX 5700 XT hab ich kurz nachgedacht, aber ich glaube nicht, dass die für volle 90 fps z. B. in Assetto Corsa Competizione gereicht hätte, das schon echt extrem hardwarehungrig ist, wenn man Rennen bei Nacht, Regen und vielen Fahrzeugen fährt und ein wenig Supersampling nutzt (was bei der miesen temporären Kantenglättung der Unreal Engine auf jeden Fall nötig ist).


 Falls die 5700 XT weit weg ist, würde die 2080 es aber auch nicht packen    Mal angenommen, die 5700 XT schafft 70 FPS; dann sind es mit der 2080 halt 83 FPS. 

Wie viel FPS sind es denn derzeit?


----------



## Neawoulf (14. August 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Falls die 5700 XT weit weg ist, würde die 2080 es aber auch nicht packen    Mal angenommen, die 5700 XT schafft 70 FPS; dann sind es mit der 2080 halt 83 FPS.
> 
> Wie viel FPS sind es denn derzeit?



Die fps-Werte schwanken stark, je nach Spielsituation. In Assetto Corsa Competizione kann ich z. B. nur bei gutem Wetter, abgeschalteten Rückspiegeln und mit weniger als 5 Autos im Blickfeld jederzeit flüssig fahren und selbst dann reicht es nur für von der Oculus Software limitierte und geglättete 45 fps statt echten 90. Ich gehe davon aus ohne diese Limitierung würde die Framerate ziemlich stark schwanken zwischen 35 bei Regen, vielen Autos und Nacht bei Rennstart und evtl. 60 bis knapp 80 fps bei leerer Strecke und gutem Wetter bei generell niedrigen bis mittleren Details und 1,2-fachem Supersampling. 

In VR lässt sich über die Auflösung/Supersampling prima skalieren. Nutze ich 1,2-faches Supersampling? 1,3-fach, evtl. sogar 1,5-fach oder mehr? Ab 1,3-fach wird es grafisch erträglich, in Assetto Corsa Competizione (und allen Spielen, die temporales Anti Aliasing nutzen) darf es aber auch gerne etwas mehr sein. Mehr Leistung ist da nie verschwendet und lässt sich auch prima ganz direkt in Bildqualität umwandeln. Wie schon gesagt: Selbst ein High End System mit i9 Prozessor und 2080 Ti lässt sich problemlos überfordern, wenn man die Grafik und Auflösung hoch genug einstellt. VR ist extrem hungrig, gerade bei Renn- und Flugsimulationen, wenn man gute Bildqualität haben will. Ne 5700 XT würde jetzt wahrscheinlich für die meisten Spiele (ich gehe davon aus bei Assetto Corsa Competizione wäre das sehr, sehr knapp) so gerade noch reichen, aber ich will halt auch nicht in einem Jahr wieder aufrüsten müssen weil irgendwas neues auf den Markt kommt, wo die Karte eben ganz knapp nicht mehr reicht.


----------



## Herbboy (14. August 2019)

Also, eine RTX 2080 ist ca 60-65% schneller als eine GTX 1070 bei Full-HD, bei WQHD eher 75%. Da kannst Du Dir dann ja ausrechnen, auf wie viele FPS du ca kommst.


----------



## Neawoulf (14. August 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, eine RTX 2080 ist ca 60-65% schneller als eine GTX 1070 bei Full-HD, bei WQHD eher 75%. Da kannst Du Dir dann ja ausrechnen, auf wie viele FPS du ca kommst.



Ganz grob vielleicht schon, aber es wird halt (fast) alles zwei berechnet (1x pro Auge) und die berechnete Auflösung ist auch nicht auf die Werte des Headset-Displays beschränkt, da schon ohne Supersampling bei diversen Headsets eine etwas höhere Auflösung gerendert wird, als das Display anzeigen kann, um dem Zerreffekt der Linsen entgegenzuwirken. Und all das unterscheidet sich oft auch nochmal abhängig von der Spieleengine, dem Headset oder ob SteamVR oder Oculus VR genutzt wird. Viele Spiele laufen z. B. auf Oculus VR bei gleichen Einstellungen deutlich besser, als auf SteamVR. Es wird wirklich mal Zeit, dass es einen gemeinsamen Standard für alle PC VR-Headsets gibt. Aktuell ist das immer noch ein ziemliches Chaos.


----------



## Herbboy (14. August 2019)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ganz grob vielleicht schon, aber es wird halt (fast) alles zwei berechnet (1x pro Auge) und die berechnete Auflösung ist auch nicht auf die Werte des Headset-Displays beschränkt, da schon ohne Supersampling bei diversen Headsets eine etwas höhere Auflösung gerendert wird, als das Display anzeigen kann, um dem Zerreffekt der Linsen entgegenzuwirken. Und all das unterscheidet sich oft auch nochmal abhängig von der Spieleengine, dem Headset oder ob SteamVR oder Oculus VR genutzt wird. Viele Spiele laufen z. B. auf Oculus VR bei gleichen Einstellungen deutlich besser, als auf SteamVR. Es wird wirklich mal Zeit, dass es einen gemeinsamen Standard für alle PC VR-Headsets gibt. Aktuell ist das immer noch ein ziemliches Chaos.



Man kann aber schon grob davon ausgehen, dass das Leistungsplus in etwa gleich ist. Du musst halt die Auflösung der zwei "Displays" der Brille zusammenrechnen und schauen, mit welcher Monitorauflösung das in etwa passt.


----------



## Neawoulf (14. August 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Man kann aber schon grob davon ausgehen, dass das Leistungsplus in etwa gleich ist. Du musst halt die Auflösung der zwei "Displays" der Brille zusammenrechnen und schauen, mit welcher Monitorauflösung das in etwa passt.



Alles in allem wird das schon auch in VR so sein, dass die GPU je nach Spiel knapp 40 bis 60% mehr Leistung bringt, als mein altes System. Die CPU bringt evtl. noch ein bisschen mehr wegen der deutlich besseren Singlethread-Performance, denn ACC, DCS und X-Plane waren häufig auch im CPU-Limit. Alles in allem hab ich wenig Sorge, dass dieses Upgrade ein Fehlkauf war.


----------



## Herbboy (14. August 2019)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Alles in allem wird das schon auch in VR so sein, dass die GPU je nach Spiel knapp 40 bis 60% mehr Leistung bringt, als mein altes System. Die CPU bringt evtl. noch ein bisschen mehr wegen der deutlich besseren Singlethread-Performance, denn ACC, DCS und X-Plane waren häufig auch im CPU-Limit. Alles in allem hab ich wenig Sorge, dass dieses Upgrade ein Fehlkauf war.


 Naja, ich denke schon, dass es das durchaus "wert" ist. Du bekommst für die alten Sachen ja noch was, und die SSD würde ich eh "außer Konkurrenz" betrachten.


----------

